# Buckboard Bacon?



## inkjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Made the trek to town today. Got a 2 pack of boneless Pork Butt. Did a bit of creative cutting, going to use one of the smaller pieces for pulled pork tomorrow, same for one of the other pieces. One hunk of it is nicely shaped. Looks like it will make nice BBB. It does have one helluva fat cap on it. Does it get removed prior to curing it? Picked up a bag of TQ today as well which is why I am asking....


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am going to say leave it on. A pic might change my mind if it is huge. If you do remove save it for sausage later.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

